# Nissan Xtrail T31 2011 Firestone Coil Rite Airbags



## nedkelly1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi new to the forum looks great heaps of info
Can someone inform me if they have fitted the Firestone Coil Rite Airbags thats the Blue kit that fits inside the coils and has the US Part Number to them i want to get them across from the US and need the part number.Hard to order from Trucksprings as the Xtrail not sold in the US so they cant help with ordering.
The Nissan Xtrail i have is the 2011 T31 series 4.
Cheers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You may need to send Truckspring your springs/coil specifications (overall length and inner diamater) and they will be able to match it up with the ones they have on offer for the other Nissan 4WD models (Murano, Pathfinder...etc)


----------

